# The Gate to Dimension V... is OPEN! (two vids already up)



## neroangelo316 (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome to what I hope to be a long and fruitful project.
This is dimension V a network concept I came up with along time ago and have finally gotten it off the ground. I took the concept to a friend of mine who in turn agreed to collaborate with me on this project.
The site is basic, we hope to get a better one but for now it serves it's purpose.
So far we have two shows in the works.

Nero Reviews - This is where I (Nero) review generally movies and I usually stick to animation because I am a huge fan of animation. All kinds from American to Japanese to french and Italian. I am a lover of the animated arts especially when it comes to traditional animation (2D). I am open to reviewing live action movies and shows as well but for now I may stick to animation, but I have no qualms exploring new subjects.

Otaku Review - Now Otaku Review caters directly to the otaku/japanaphile demographic. This area directly covers anime, martial arts films or even kaiju. Where Nero Reviews can be anywhere Otaku Review is for you anime geeks out there. It's a bit more fun the hosts are a sentai style hero and villain coming together to review. This series hasn't yet taken flight we are having a few minor difficulties and it's on the back burner for now, however it may be returning soon.


As of now Nero Revies is Up (2 episodes already posted with a third coming out this Sunday) and hopefully with no error will update on a once a week basis, but since I am new at this I can't make a promise on that.
I do support comments of all kinds so please give feedback, and also please don't let it be generic feedback, tell me what I can do to improve and make it an enjoyable experience for you as a viewer and also feel free to comment on the subject I am reviewing.

When you get to the blog just click the title cards and they will send you to the episode.

Web site: http://thedimensionv.blogspot.com/
You may also visit Nero's Deviantart account: http://neroangelus.deviantart.com/


* NEW INFO ADDED *
If anyone is interested in drawing a title card as a special guest let me know.
Just note me on here with the subject box reading "Special guest artist".
Show me your gallery and we'll see if we can work something out.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 11, 2011)

Is this advertising?


----------



## Cain (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't get it... Is this some sort of webcomic?

OR
Spambots have evolved to actually making threads o_o


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 11, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I don't get it... Is this some sort of webcomic?
> 
> OR
> Spambots have evolved to actually making threads o_o


 
I doubt its a bot.  According to the profile, he's been a member for 5 years.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 11, 2011)

BrennanTheWolfy said:


> I doubt its a bot.  According to the profile, he's been a member for 5 years.


 
Latent botting. What has science done?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 11, 2011)

Sick self-plug, bro.

When mods wake up, they'll lock this trash.

Until then, POST BREAD NAO.


----------

